
Supreme Court refuses to invalidate gerrymandered - hsnewman
https://www.cleveland.com/open/2019/06/supreme-court-refuses-to-invalidate-gerrymandered-congressional-districts-in-cases-likely-to-affect-ohio.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20295100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20295100)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

------
xpe
HN moderators: can you make this read-only and redirect comments to the other
thread from earlier today please?

~~~
pmiller2
I don’t think they do that here. Someone already linked to previous
discussion.

~~~
dang
We do that here!

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20moved&sort=byDate&da...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20moved&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:sctb%20moved&sort=byDate&da...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:sctb%20moved&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

